# Fishing For Families sponsored by Plant Crist Transformers



## Seegul51 (Oct 1, 2007)

Fishing for Families 
Volunteers for the Gulf Power Plant Crist Plant Transformers Annual Fishing Rodeo are determined to make this weekend special! 
This year, they are raising funds to support the Ronald McDonald House of Northwest Florida. Cleve Posey, Rodeo Chairman, 
says ?for 2 anglers, $100 per boat is a small price to pay to support such a big cause! Anglers will be helping out Parents by 
providing rooms near their child who is receiving life-saving care from a local hospital. Additional anglers can support the cause by paying 
$30 each to join their boating partners.? Bank fishing is also encouraged at $30 an entry. This donation will register participants in the 
Tournament and includes a day of fishing fun, a Captain?s / Angler?smeeting serving Hot Dogs and HamburgersAug 8th at the Grand Lagoon Yacht Club , and is a tax 
deductible contribution. Late registration will remain open through the Captain?s / Angler?s meeting. Rules will be discussed at the Captain's meeting.
Over $2500 in cash and prizes will be awarded. Children 12 and under fish for free. 
If you love fishing and you love helping others, you won?t want to miss it! Entry forms are available at the following locations 
Gray?s Tackle 
Outcast Bait & Tackle 
Gulf Breeze Bait & Tackle 
If you have any questions about the tournament, you can call 429-2282, leave a message and the committee will get back with you. The Transformers Annual Fishing Rodeo will take place on Aug 9th with weigh in being at the Grand Lagoon Yacht Club. 
Funds raised benefit the Ronald McDonald House of Northwest Florida so they can provide a Home-Away-From-Home for 
families of children suffering a medical crisis.


----------



## jpaul (Oct 2, 2007)

Okay, who all is fishing this?????


----------

